# Angerufene Nummer identifizieren



## Phash (9. Mai 2014)

Servus

wie kann ich unter Android die Nummer identifizieren, unter der ich angerufen worden bin? 
Quasi Nebenstellenidentifikation:

Beispiel: meine Nummer ist die 1234. 
Gewählt wurde jedoch die 12345 oder die 12346 - wie komme ich nun an die 5 bzw. 6 ran?

Geht das überhaupt? Ich find nix... das einzige was man findet, sind die PhoneNumberUtils, und die haben genau DAS nicht dabei... oder ich nutz das falsch...

Danke


----------

